# Broad heads what are you shooting?



## Rix56 (Sep 1, 2021)

2,3 or 4 blade and why?


----------



## splatek (Sep 1, 2021)

2 blade. 
They tuned well to my bow and I started reading the ashby reports and since I am new I wanted all the help and advantage I could get. So far the two blades have done well by me so, I guess I also have confidence in them.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 1, 2021)

Two blade heads are what i shoot. they fly better in my set up, and penetrate real good. Some folks will have many different opinions on broad heads, but a sharp head makes all the difference. Zwickey Delta 170 grain has worked great for me, and this year i got some Simmons 190 grain Interceptor's that fly great and are easy to sharpen. I like around 250 to 300 grains up front. What ever head you decide to shoot this year practice a lot with them, and good luck to you.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 1, 2021)

2 blades and Grizzly and different Sharks broadheads.


----------



## wag03 (Sep 1, 2021)

2 blades for me. Hooked on the Simmons TreeSharks at the moment.


----------



## twoheartedale (Sep 1, 2021)

Zwickey 2 blade.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 1, 2021)

Grizzly 2 blade. Ace too.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 1, 2021)

wag03 said:


> 2 blades for me. Hooked on the Simmons TreeSharks at the moment.


Same here.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 4, 2021)

I broke my set up down, then re did everything. I can go 300grs up front and not have any issues, doesn’t matter the cut. It’s tuned like a dart.

TreeShark
Tuffhead
Valkyrie 
Vpa double/Single 

They all fly.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 4, 2021)

Two blade phantoms without inserts.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 4, 2021)

2 blade expandable shwackers for the crossbow and 2 blade grizzlies for the recurve.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 5, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Two blade phantoms without inserts.


Me Too


----------



## Jim little (Sep 12, 2021)

This year I am using a bear Kodiak magnum wood arrows and bear green heads with bleeders


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 12, 2021)

Woodsman125 is my favorite. But I have taken animals with Zwickey Deltas, Magnus 125, and Grizzly 155 heads. Main thing is sharp and placed in the right spot.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2021)

I am not dedicated to just one brand. I like all of the long- standing old school heads. Ace, Zwickey, Magnus, bear… and I like woodsmans ok. What I DONT do is spend a whole lot of money on some of the newer stuff. Dead is dead.


----------



## mar0311 (Sep 13, 2021)

Zwickey Eskimo!!


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Sep 13, 2021)

I like the Zwickey Deltas and No Mercy 2 or 4 Blade out of my Trad Bow.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 12, 2021)

My most killed with Zwickey Eskilite (148 gr)  the package says 135gr, but they are usually heavier

And a buddy of mine got me into Bear Razorheads as well.  All 2 blade.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 13, 2021)

Zwickey Delta or Eskimos. When I fiddle with 'em a bit I can stack 'em like field points. Anybody know what's going on with Zwickey? I know Jack past away back in the spring but every vendor they got is on backorder?


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 14, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> Zwickey Delta or Eskimos. When I fiddle with 'em a bit I can stack 'em like field points. Anybody know what's going on with Zwickey? I know Jack past away back in the spring but every vendor they got is on backorder?


Just about all broadheads are on backorder. Not sure why??


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 14, 2021)

Todd Cook said:


> Just about all broadheads are on backorder. Not sure why??


They got that COVID as the old woman in the 
church would say.


----------

